# Only £7.99



## classic33 (24 Sep 2017)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/recumbent-bike-/222652476160?hash=item33d71f2b00:g:4EoAAOSwmblZw8tP


----------



## biggs682 (25 Sep 2017)

classic33 said:


> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/recumbent-bike-/222652476160?hash=item33d71f2b00:g:4EoAAOSwmblZw8tP
> View attachment 375297



up to £31 now


----------



## fixedfixer (25 Sep 2017)

Not a brand I have come across, think it says something like LUMAO on the top tube. Would make a good starter bike at he right price and a bit of tlc.


----------



## classic33 (25 Sep 2017)

biggs682 said:


> up to £31 now


Well I'm not changing the thread title just because you may have bid on it.


----------



## biggs682 (25 Sep 2017)

classic33 said:


> Well I'm not changing the thread title just because you may have bid on it.



Not guilty


----------



## GrumpyGregry (25 Sep 2017)

long canal rides only because it won't go up hills?


----------



## fixedfixer (25 Sep 2017)

GrumpyGregry said:


> long canal rides only because it won't go up hills?



Agreed, But as the gears are a mid drive It would be very easy to swap for a sturmey 5 or Shimano 8 or 11. I'm not bidding but if it sells for a cheap price it could be the basis for upgrading into a better first recumbent trike.


----------



## classic33 (25 Sep 2017)

GrumpyGregry said:


> long canal rides only because it won't go up hills?


Stronger legs! And a lower gear.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (25 Sep 2017)

classic33 said:


> Stronger legs! *And a lower gear*.


tricky with a three speed thobut


----------



## classic33 (25 Sep 2017)

GrumpyGregry said:


> tricky with a three speed thobut


Smaller chainring, than what looks like a 52, one way.


----------



## dodgy (25 Sep 2017)

What a breathtakingly ugly piece of engineering.


----------



## Bad Machine (27 Sep 2017)

dodgy said:


> What a breathtakingly ugly piece of engineering.



Well, IMO it's damn good looking compared to some ..........

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Marex-Ultra-Cycle-recumbent-bicycle-/172869468545


----------



## classic33 (29 Sep 2017)




----------



## byegad (4 Oct 2017)

I saw that and the first thing that struck me was how narrow the rear track was. At £94 a cheap start for someone, but I suspect the buyer will soon be finding it a touch unstable on fast corners.


----------



## fixedfixer (4 Oct 2017)

byegad said:


> ................................touch unstable on fast corners.



You are rather optimistic.


----------



## byegad (4 Oct 2017)

fixedfixer said:


> You are rather optimistic.



Good point. I was trying to be polite. 

Seriously, compared to my Kettwiesel, this has a narrower rear track AND the rear wheels are upright. One of the benefits (There are disadvantages!) of the canted rear wheels on the Kett is that in order to lift the rear wheel to a catastrophic degree you have to overcome the leverage of the other wheel in order to get that wheel vertical. I can attest to the fact that you CAN lift a wheel on a Kettwiesel, but you have to seriously misjudge the corner, camber and your speed! Talk about half-crown, threepenny bit!


----------



## fixedfixer (4 Oct 2017)

Put it all down to experience - I can still come a cropper after all these years!


----------

